# Ty Thomas not a serious draft candidate for Raptors?



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> LSU coach John Brady is convinced the Bulls will select former Tigers power forward Tyrus Thomas with the No. 2 selection in the NBA draft June 28.
> 
> Speaking at the Southeastern Conference Spring Meeting in Destin, Fla., Brady told the Baton Rouge Advocate that he hasn’t heard from Toronto, which owns the top pick, in regard to Thomas. But Brady believes the Bulls have strong interest.
> 
> “If he’s sitting at No. 2, I think Chicago will take him,” Brady said, echoing the sentiment of many NBA observers.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=195732


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Honestly, I really don't know what to think anymore

truth? fiction? smokescreen?

Thomas could easily fit in with our up tempo game, and he brings rebounding and shot blocking, so you never know, but the other players at the top may have more offensive upside, which might be the difference maker


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

whatever it is i think tyrus's camp realizes that they arent going first.. ove aldridge and bargani? very low chance. either way its kind of good that thomas doesnt want to come to toronto, or at least the fact that we arent playing him , since it lowers down our perespective picks to a three or four combo . gay , aldridge , adam or bargani. pending that we keep the first and what happens in the future workouts. i think most likely out of anyone adam is the darkhorse that could come and sweep everyone away . anyways thats just my fan side of adam morrison . having the first pick sure is good.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

good, he is an undersized pf with no offense, kid would prolly block his own shots


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> good, he is an undersized pf with no offense, kid would prolly block his own shots


Undersized at 6'9? Thats debateable to begin with. Then you take into account his freakish length and athleticism.. and undersized is the last thing that comes to mind.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Undersized at 6'9? Thats debateable to begin with. Then you take into account his freakish length and athleticism.. and undersized is the last thing that comes to mind.


When you're a PF weighing in at 215, you're undersized.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Guys who I would draft ahead of Tyrus Thomas:

Bargnani(obvious)
Aldridge(obvious)
Gay
Roy
Morrison

I think DX has it abour right with him pegged at 6 or 7.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

icehawk said:


> When you're a PF weighing in at 215, you're undersized.


Well, I know he was refering to his height, and weight can be added, can it not? And with his work ethic, there is absolutely no way he comes into the season weighing at 215...


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

When we have Aldridge (who can potentially play C) gift-wrapped for us, we don't take the next Kenyon Martin. Not that there's anything wrong with a healthy Martin, but we have the next Kevin Garnett and a great inside-outside combo forward in Charlie V already. I'm not saying Thomas won't be a great player - he could be - but he doesn't fit us at all and isn't the best player available.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

if he is i might contemplate murdering colangelo (kidding...)


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

icehawk said:


> When you're a PF weighing in at 215, you're undersized.


CB4 is 6'10" 218 lbs


----------



## babcock_sux (May 27, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> good, he is an undersized pf with no offense, kid would prolly block his own shots



undersized yes, 
no offensive game NO
block his own shots...no, he's not Darko or Tskitishvili

watch his games, he's got a good game, not #1 worthy


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> CB4 is 6'10" 218 lbs


230lbs.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TT is not and will not be as good as Brand or Big Ben, yeah, he will most likely be pretty good, but nothing we can have use for.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Tyrus Thomas will not be working out competitively against anyone in any workout for a team drafting outside the top 3, and will not be working out for any teams period outside the top 3. From what we’ve been told, much like what happened with Gerald Green last year, teams are threatening to take a stand and not draft him if he continues to refuse to work out for them, or if he refuses to go up against anyone but the coaching staff. Thomas was reportedly seen out on the town in Miami this past weekend and apparently is telling anyone who is willing to listen that he is guaranteed to be drafted #2 by the Chicago Bulls. Right now, the Bulls have a workout set on June 19th featuring J.J. Redick, Rudy Gay and Adam Morrison, with the last spot being saved for Thomas. It will be very interesting to see whether he is advised to attend that workout, and what the fallout of that decision might be.


Draft Express

This does not look good, I'm starting to wonder if I should even think about Thomas with our number one. Who wants a player with an attitude like that?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

thomas smells like josh smith.

big dunker with blocking ability.

i will pass.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lope31 said:


> Draft Express
> 
> This does not look good, I'm starting to wonder if I should even think about Thomas with our number one. Who wants a player with an attitude like that?




agreed


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

it's too bad. appears tyrus is getting some awful leadership from his newfound agent(s), and that's the kind of stuff that can have a substantial impact on career growth and development. tyrus is a kid, a good kid (imo), but he's younger than most, and i have a feeling he feels even younger than _that_. unfortunately his reps don't appear to be very schooled in the art, which is something that doesn't surprise me- i think tyrus might have made a mistake in who he hired- and i hope he doesn't have to pay for it with the rest of his career.

from what i've read, the whole approach has been fumbled since day one and tyrus has had to pay for it. i don't think he's in a position to know that he's been ripped off yet- after all, he has to trust these guys in order to have them represent his celebrity star- but they've been relatively incompetent to this point (imo). i hope either tyrus does not get affected (personally and professionally) by their poor judgment or just dumps them altogether- meaning right now. it would be a shame to see them limit this man's career before it even gets off the mark.

peace


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Accorindg to ESPN insider (Thus no link) the raptors have expressed some interest in TT and asked him to move up his workout with the team.

I honestly have NO idea what colangelo is going to do with this pick


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> thomas smells like josh smith.
> 
> big dunker with blocking ability.
> 
> i will pass.




Smith has a jump shot though


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Smith has a jump shot though



The ESPN insider I mentioned above comments that TT's jump shot is better than advertised. But I believe the comment comes from his trainer....so it isn't objective.

The constant comparisons to Amare and Marion have always made me wonder how BC feels about him.

I personally am apprehensive, but if BC decides this is the kid for us we should be over joyed because he fills a need.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Flush said:


> I personally am apprehensive, but if BC decides this is the kid for us we should be over joyed because he fills a need.


If BC's reasoning for this year's draft choice was "to fill a need", I'll be the first Raptor fan to send him some hate mail.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

trick said:


> If BC's reasoning for this year's draft choice was "to fill a need", I'll be the first Raptor fan to send him some hate mail.



I knew I should explain myself before I even wrote that. 

I meant that if TT proves to be the best option available we should be excited because he would fill the needs of our team, but should not be picked soley based on that fact. 

And I think we all know that BC will choose who he feels will develop into the best player.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

what need does he fill? He can't play the 5 for us at the NBA level, he is already undersized as a 4 and don't even give me that ben wallace crap.

Sheldon William is closer to a Ben Wallace than him.


He fills defensive needs? How? By sitting on the bench behind Villanueva and Bosh? And possibly Garbajosa now? or Graham?

This pick does NOT make any sense. If BC drafts him, especialyl #1 overall, I will do Steven A Smith on him and on this board.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> what need does he fill?


His strengths are toughness, defense and rebounding. The Raptors need toughness, defense and rebounding.

I don't feel TT should be the #1 pick. However, the comparisons to Amare and Marion are valid and on the Suns roster TT could very easily play a 5. 

My point is that his skill set matches the exact needs of this team. I DON'T FEEL THAT HE IS THE BPA. But I'm not an NBA scout or gm. IF BC decides that he is the BPA, then I trust him and we are very lucky based on his talents.



Dee-Zy said:


> don't even give me that ben wallace crap.
> 
> Sheldon William is closer to a Ben Wallace than him.


I never said anything about Ben Wallace, but look at how BC filled the need for a C in phoneix. 

It's pretty clear to me that based on the Raptors need for a 5 and BC's history of filling the spot we will not aquire a traditional centre.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> thomas smells like josh smith.
> 
> big dunker with blocking ability.
> 
> i will pass.


:krazy:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Flush said:


> His strengths are toughness, defense and rebounding. The Raptors need toughness, defense and rebounding.
> 
> I don't feel TT should be the #1 pick. However, the comparisons to Amare and Marion are valid and on the Suns roster TT could very easily play a 5.
> 
> ...



I shall quote myself...


*"He fills defensive needs? How? By sitting on the bench behind Villanueva and Bosh? And possibly Garbajosa now? or Graham?"*

and I shall ask again, how does he fill a need if he is gonna stay on the bench the whole game?

If we can have 6 players on the court, you might be able to sign me up, but the game is played by 5 players.

I didn't say you talked about ben wallace, I'm just sayin I don't want anybody use that argument cuz it's ludicrous.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> *"He fills defensive needs? How? By sitting on the bench behind Villanueva and Bosh? And possibly Garbajosa now? or Graham?"*


Really? 

Bosh and TT could play the 4/5 and villa could play the 3. 

Based on your logic there is no PT for AB, LA or anyother player over 6-10


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

he's a freshman, lets get someone who is going to be ready earlier.

year or two of NCAA basketball can help alot.

*coughs* dwayne wade *coughs*


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> :krazy:


gimme Josh Smith in 20 words or less


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Lope31 said:


> Draft Express
> 
> This does not look good, I'm starting to wonder if I should even think about Thomas with our number one. Who wants a player with an attitude like that?


New York... duh


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm starting to become more and more intrigued by a Charlie, Bosh, Thomas frontcourt.

If we pick him #1, I'll give a solid pump of the fist and a nice holler.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ty thomas, the freak that i hadn't really been thinking about until right...now. 

he works, i think. i don't know if he has the mental toughness for a number one pick trying to fit with a young team where the two best players kinda play his position but i think he could work just fine in the long term. 

charlie is a 3/4/5, or will be in time. bosh can also play the 3 positions. can thomas? probably not really at this point but could he be paired with two guys that versatile? i think he probably could. if charlie's covering small forwards, i want guys that can leap into position and into the air to block shots.

the more freaks the better. that's my motto.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Flush said:


> Really?
> 
> Bosh and TT could play the 4/5 and villa could play the 3.
> 
> Based on your logic there is no PT for AB, LA or anyother player over 6-10



Dridge would be playing teh 5. I don't want Bosh to play the 5 cuz that's just gonna wear him out on both ends of the floor. It would be a waste to have Bosh at the 5, cuz he'll get tired just fighting for position.

I don't want Barni either cuz I don't think he can play the 5. Although I do think there are more chances for a 7 footer face to the basket player to play the 5 than TT.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> ty thomas, the freak that i hadn't really been thinking about until right...now.
> 
> he works, i think. i don't know if he has the mental toughness for a number one pick trying to fit with a young team where the two best players kinda play his position but i think he could work just fine in the long term.
> 
> ...


He sees himself as a 3 in the pros and I think he might be right. He was a PG until high school when he grew 6" in a year (kinda like Jordan without the whole best player ever thing, though). Thomas plays with a chip on his shoulder and wants to prove people wrong: that would give TO 2 guys with huge chips on their shoulders in Thomas and Villanueva. Having those guys light fires under the rest of the team can only be a good thing.

If the Raptors take Thomas with number 1, they'll have a frontcourt to run and gun forever. Thomas is also a defensive presence, which helps immensely. They'll need, in my estimation, a banging centre for when the game slows down as well as another PG (I would love to have Farmar, but I doubt that'll happen)... perhaps Speedy Claxton or someone else who might be a tad cheaper. Who knows? I hope Colangelo has a plan. I'm way off topic now. Oops.

The point? I don't think Thomas is as much of a reach as some people think at number 1.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

I think this thread is a mere difference of opinion about Bosh, not Thomas. Everyone knows Thomas's strengths and weaknesses, but most people don't want Bosh playing center, which would rule out Thomas as a pick, unless you want a #1 pick coming off the bench for 20 minutes a game. I tend to agree with that group - the difference between Thomas and Aldridge (and why I support Aldridge) is that Aldridge can play center, and Thomas can't. If we draft a big man, he should be able to play center, so Bosh doesn't have to.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> I think this thread is a mere difference of opinion about Bosh, not Thomas. Everyone knows Thomas's strengths and weaknesses, but most people don't want Bosh playing center, which would rule out Thomas as a pick, unless you want a #1 pick coming off the bench for 20 minutes a game. I tend to agree with that group - the difference between Thomas and Aldridge (and why I support Aldridge) is that Aldridge can play center, and Thomas can't. If we draft a big man, he should be able to play center, so Bosh doesn't have to.




exactly, why would we want Bosh at the 5?


And sides, I'm not sure TT will actually become a better player than Aldridge down the road. If aldridge can become a JO, I can live with that.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> exactly, why would we want Bosh at the 5?
> 
> 
> And sides, I'm not sure TT will actually become a better player than Aldridge down the road. If aldridge can become a JO, I can live with that.


Hell, if Aldridge becomes JO we're playing in the Finals within the next 5 years.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Aldridge is a 4. Bosh is a 4. Villanueva is a 4. Thomas is a 3.

If the Raptors draft Thomas, there is no conflict. They can then go get a centre (say, Pryzbilla) to do the banging down low. There, Bosh not playing 5 and a freaky athletic defender to help out with the weak Raptors boards and defense. But that's just me.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Thomas is a 3?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Thomas is a 3?


yeah that's news to me too.

Thomas is the one guy of the big four I wouldn't want to take.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

narrator said:


> Aldridge is a 4. Bosh is a 4. Villanueva is a 4. Thomas is a 3.
> 
> If the Raptors draft Thomas, there is no conflict. They can then go get a centre (say, Pryzbilla) to do the banging down low. There, Bosh not playing 5 and a freaky athletic defender to help out with the weak Raptors boards and defense. But that's just me.


A 3 with the least range in the league.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I guess he is a 3, if you look at his weight/height. He's rail thin. He doesn't really got a position yet, but when I saw LSU & Tyrus in the tournament I didn't think of a perimeter player. Whatever position he is, Toronto need to stay away from him.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Thomas is a 4, that can guard 3's, and possibly 5's in the future when he bulks up.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i think bosh thrives at the 4. this season he showcased a lot more of his outside game.

who knows how much thomas grows from now until year 2 of his nba career, he might have another 2 inches in him to grow.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I'll say it again. 

He has the skillset of a centre and the body of a small forward.

He is so athletic that he is a legit NBA prospect. But he is absolutely a PROJECT for the NBA. A rich man's Jerome WIlliams?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> Thomas is a 3?


Yes, he is. Or at least he sees himself as a 3. He was a PG until he grew to his current height so I doubt his ball handling skills have been lost. He didn't play 3 at LSU because they needed him at 4 because he's 6-9 and they needed the height.

The big thing for me is that he showed up for the NCAAs. He was up and down having big games when it's most necessary. I think more people will be convinced when he has his open workout for teams today, according to the Oregonian (it's in the notes section on the second page).

Original link: http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...sports/1149740721150070.xml&coll=7&thispage=1


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

The Mad Viking said:


> But he is absolutely a PROJECT for the NBA. A rich man's Jerome WIlliams?


His offense needs work, that's for sure. He should be shooting thousands of jumpers per day until he extends his range. That said, he can step in on the defensive end and cure some of what ails the Raptors (no D in general and rebounding in particular).


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I read on the Bulls forum a quote from Thomas that said this past season at LSU was his first time playing the 4 spot....he said he has always been a wing player.

That is also where he sees himself playing at the NBA level....I didn't want this guy when I thought he was a 4, I sure as hell don't want him now if he thinks he is a 3.

Just say no to Ty Thomas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Just say no to Ty Thomas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why?


----------



## wavedashkoala (May 24, 2006)

narrator said:


> He was a PG until he grew to his current height so I doubt his ball handling skills have been lost. He didn't play 3 at LSU because they needed him at 4 because he's 6-9 and they needed the height.


Why not have him play PG for us? *only half kidding*
If we go with a big lineup, we'd go REAL big.


----------

